# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Guasha therapie

## Harris

Veel klachten en ziekten ontstaan door een opeenhoping van afvalstoffen in het bindweefsel, spieren en gewrichten.
*Guasha* is een traditionele oosterse schraaptherapie waarbij afvalstoffen worden verwijderd en een betere doorbloeding tot stand brengt.
Een geweldige therapie om honderden klachten en ziekten te bestrijden of zomaar ter preventie en verbetering van je gezondheid.

Veel meer over deze geweldige therapie is te vinden op de startpagina van guasha: *www.guashatherapie.nl*
Hierop vindt men ook adressen van praktijken waar deze therapie wordt gegeven.

Groeten,
Harris Sleegers.

----------


## Felice

Hallo Harris,

Misschien dat je hier nog kijkt!?! Ik heb op je website gekeken en 2x gereageerd om je info te vragen, maar ik krijg geen reactie van je, terwijl ik schreef dat ik interesse heb om deel te nemen aan je workshop op 19 januari.
Wil je me svp. tijdig antwoord geven?

----------


## Harris

Hallo Felice,

Vervelend dat jouw emails niet bij mij zijn binnen gekomen. Zou je me even jouw emailadres willen toezenden zodat ik jouw vragen kan beantwoorden buiten dit forum om.
Emailadres is: [email protected] of [email protected]

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Harris Sleegers.

----------


## Felice

Hallo Harris,

Oké, ik heb je berichtje hier net gelezen en heb direct een mailtje naar je gestuurd met het adres wat je op gaf, dat heb ik ook gebruikt vanaf de website trouwens.
Hoop dat je me laat weten of het is aan gekomen en tevens of er ruimte is bij de workshop voor mij op 19 jan.
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Felice

Hallo Harris,

Ik heb je wederom proberen te bereiken per mail, via PM hier en via de gewone email, vorige week, gisteren en vandaag. Hoop op je antwoorden! 
En hoop dat je je computer na wilt laten kijken waarom dit gebeurt...? Ik gebruik gewoon je emailadressen die je hebt gegeven. (alleen heb je hier denk ik een fout gemaakt bij [email protected].
Want elders geef je een ander adres aan.nl. [email protected]
Is het niet handiger als je alles via één maildres doet?
Ik hoop op zo spoedig mogelijk antwoord op al mijn vragen, (dit is het enige kanaal waarmee ik je kan bereiken schijnt het. Maar ik kan hier niet mijn vragen neer zetten..)
met dank en hoop dat het spoedig in orde komt~!

----------


## Felice

Kennelijk kan Harris mijn emails alleen via MC ontvangen, heel vervelend, maar ik ben blij dat dát dan tenminste kan. Hoop echt dat dit anders zal kunnen. We blijven het maar proberen he, zit niets anders op, lijkt het. Heb dit nog niet eerder mee gemaakt.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Felice, 

Om privé doeleinden is het niet mogelijk om direct een mail te versturen naar een member... Daarnaast is het ook nodig dat de andere members in zijn profiel heeft aangegeven mails te willen ontvangen van andere members.

Groetjes, 
petra

----------

